# Attention Sabor - Reef Club - Regency Club Cozumel Members



## zzzScuba (Mar 28, 2011)

*Attention Sabor - Reef Club - Regency Club Cozumel Members:*

The Resort has recently announced that Regency Club/Reef Club Members who have paid for their reservations (through the Houston office), even if the member has a written confirmation/paid receipt, will have to PAY AGAIN in Mexico.

All Regency Club/Reef Club members who are now arriving at the resort (who have paid through the Houston office), are being told they need to pay again, or they will not be allowed to stay at the Resort.

Also, this morning, the Resort terminated their arrangement with Sand Dollar Sports (the onsite dive operator). Many of us have been diving with Sand Dollar for many years.  I believe that Sand Dollar will still be allowed to pick-up customers from the pier, but they will no longer have a dive shop at the resort.  Contact Sand Dollar for more information.

The new in-house dive operator will be Dive Palancar.

Regency Club/Reef Club members can get more information on the private Regency Club member Board (registration is required): http://reefmember.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## zzzScuba (Apr 3, 2011)

It's still going on!


----------



## timeshare junkie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Reef Regency*

We spent 2 weeks @ Reef Regency March 2010, There were no sales staff on site and only 1 member services person. We received no amswers to our questions re changes affecting Reef Regency Members and the changes of the hotel section to Wyndam Cozumel. We were booked for check-in @ Reef Regency April 9 2011 but cancelled due to the ongoing Legionares desease problems. We deposited our week with RCI and traded into the Grand Mayan for April 9. We only have 3 points left on our contract so I think we will deposit with RCI. We will join the members group when we are back home. I hope things work out for the members who have many points left on their contracts. Thanks for the info.
     Good Luck all the Reef Members Bill @ Linda


----------



## carfreak68 (Apr 20, 2011)

*New Info?*

Does anyone have more information about the change of hands at Reef Club. I have not been able to get in contact with anyone there!


----------

